
The Bizarre, Boozy World of a Junior VC in Silicon Valley - rmason
https://marker.medium.com/inside-the-bizarre-boozy-world-of-a-junior-vc-in-silicon-valley-82dc773ee9e
======
TaylorGood
Nice to see this on HN as it has been discussed on Twitter with amuse.

